# How often are you reviewed on Disability allowance



## JEON50 (9 Jun 2010)

I have been on Disability allowance 11 months. I will never need to do a medical because of my illness. As it a means tested allowance, does anybody know how ofter your means are acessed ?


----------



## Moral Ethos (9 Jun 2010)

Possibly never. Unless a social welfare inspector gets a report of you working or they have reason to believe you have earnings not revealed at the initial means test.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jun 2010)

You can be reviewed at any time, at least once every three years. This review may or may not include a home visit to assess means.


----------



## JEON50 (20 Jun 2010)

I was reviewed after 8 months, medically I can never work, except some volantary local stuff. It was just a check of our bank and credit union accounts. The officer we dealth with was great, she make sure we where getting all for the kids. Advisded on 3rd level grants, and was concerned.
Also advised on back to school allowance. I can not mention her name, but any dealings we have hade so far, we found the inspectors, customer freindly.


----------

